# Job Seekers Allowance + Celta Course



## sara17 (9 Jan 2012)

Hi there, 
I'm just wondering if it's possible to receive JSA while doing a CELTA (Certificate in English Language Teaching to Adults) course?  The course is full time for one month.  I'm worried they will cut me off for doing it as it's not a FAS course, but the reason I'm doing it is to help me find a job. 
Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ildánach (9 Jan 2012)

If you are doing a full-time course, they will stop your Jobseekers payment unless you have had it approved beforehand.  

Even if you go to them beforehand, they are unlikely to approve a full-time course as they will consider that you are not available for full-time work, although you can make a case to them that it would lead to a job.

If you have already started the course, they are even less likely to approve it, and would likely stop your payment.


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2012)

Here is some information from the Welfare website:

*Courses of education, training or development:* _You are deemed to be available for work while participating in a course of education, training or development approved by the Minister of Social Protection provided that you are at least 21 years of age, you are getting JA or JB for at least 6 months (156 days) and you have given notice of your intention to participate in the course. The course chosen must enhance your employment prospects. Courses may be approved by the Department's Job Facilitators or by Back to Education Schemes Section._


----------

